# Crispy runs TSAD!



## Crispy120286

Meet the Heroes!


We all rolled randomly in the Ultimate Campaign book to see where our origin stories ended up. Lets see where it brought us!


Nero Dia Pemberton. Human Cleric of Erastil. Son of lord and lady Pemberton, one of the middle children, has 3 older siblings, 2 younger siblings, and 1 twin. He has taken the traits Militia Veterain and Natural Born Leader. Now i'm not sure how his siblings will impact this short campaign but we'll see.


Orson. Half-Orc Barbarian. Barbarian of the orc tribes to the east. Ciroth destroied the majority of his tribe and he was outcast with his mother slain. He vows to slay the dragon in revenge for his mothers death. He took the traits Outcast, Reactionary, Reckless. He also took the flaw Attackment object which is a necklace of his mothers.


Alexander Oathbound. Human Paladin of Ragathiel. Is the prince to the King in Northminster, Has three older brothers, oldest is a set of twins (which one will get the throne?). Has recieved Knigbt training in his early years. Set out to slay the dragon. The dragon met them on the way and wiped them to a man, with Alexander being the only survivor. He took the traits Civilized, Mentored, and Seeker. He took the flaw Dependant.


Sylar Shavell. Human Rogue. Father was once the Bandit Leader Valclav, giving the title to him when he decided to retire. In turn Sylar became Valclav. Back them he was more of a robin hood type bandit, CG and providing for the people. Eventually he retired as well and passes on the Valclav title onto someone else... someone who fell to evil (mwahahaha). He opened a business of a caravan driver, driving passengers between the cities. He took the traits Militia Veterain, Merchant, and Canter. He took the flaw Hedonistic.


----------



## Crispy120286

*Session 1*

Our first session begins on Gozran the 9th. 
Nero begins his day fishing upon the bridge south of town catching two nice sized fish, he takes them to the tavern to be friend up and added to today's menu. 

Alexander having arrived in town a week ago injured by the dragons attack just got out of the house of healing and begins exploring the town. He meets Rhorus and the stuttering Seven-Foot-Dan and requests a suit of chainmail, a longsword, a shortword, and a shield. Dan stutters "Y-y-y-you can p-p-pick it up tom-m-morrow." Alexander pays for his wares and takes a visit to Samuel and Sons general good store. He purchases some personal care items and goes to pay for a room at the tavern. He begins to shave and clean up.

Orson heads north and sets some traps on the boarder of the weirwood. He digs a pitfall trap to hopefully catch a wild boar. Heads back south, meeting a few travelers along the way headed for the Bleeding Heart Tavern, he cheerfully wraps his arm around their shoulders much to their discomfort and walks with them to the tavern. 

Sylar has already begun his day at the tavern and enjoys a conversation with Brand Torek and is soon joined by the others. Hearing talk of the dragon by Sylar, Alexander joins him and they exchange short stories on how much they dislike the dragon. Alexander for being the only surviving member of his troop, and Sylar for the dragon destroying his entire caravan company and taking the cart with valuables with it. Orson enthusiastically joins in saying "If there is any dragon smiting, count me in!" . Nero joins in offering everyone some Holdenshire Trout steaks. They all partake. Brand talks about the area, warning them to stay away from the Fogmoore for a wolf prowled the area at night. Another drunken old man mentions floating stones and weird noises over at murrays folley. Another man takes the old man and as they are leaving, in his drunken stupor he asks the sober man guiding him if they can not see the troll today. This piques the Heroes curiosity and they begin asking questions. They decide it best to try this tomorrow. Alexander asks Ugg is he can speak Giant to which Ugg replies, "I am a giant". This continues on for a few moment until Sylar puts it into simple terms for him to understand.

Gozran the 10th
Orson heads north to find his trap filled with a single Boar, he slays it, cleans it up and takes the wild pork to the tavern, noticing no one is there, he drops it in the ice box and leaves. The rest of the heroes meet up at the Bakery decided the next course of action. Asking themselves, how do we kill a troll? They discover that alchemists fire is too expensive at the current time. They try the diplomatic approach first and hope for the best. They meet with Ugg and cautiously head eastward to the bridge. They hear faint coughing noises and slow down. Orson in his infinite wisdom taunts and tried to intimidate the troll only pissing it off in the process as he is the only person other than Ugg who can speak giant. It takes Ugg, Alexander, and Nero to calm her down and allow the cleric to see the child. She lets them approach, but not letting Orson near, Nero uses Channel Positive Energy and heals the baby troll, the mother is very happy and gives them her shinies and runs north. Orson is upset he couldn't make himself a Troll Skin Rug today. They head back to Hengistbury

Now the plan on entering the fogmoore. They gather up supplies and tool kits and venture south. Alexander was the only one to get stuck in the mud and it took them a couple tried to pull him out. Suddenly seven stirges attack the party draining quite a bit of blood from Sylar and a bit from Orson. They decide to camp here, the continue to hear howls throughout the night but it doesn't come near. 

Gozran the 11th
They set out the next day and follow tracks for the entire day until the next nightfall. They follow the blood and carnage until they see the Werewolves Silhouette in the darkness, it runs forward. The Paladin loads a bullet into his sling and SMITE EVIL! Struck it in the head. The wolf shocked that it got hit and that it actually hurt, drawn its sword and charged the Paladin who also drawn its sword. They lock blades in an epic duel. Alexander hitting him every other swing, breaching his DR with Smite Evil. Nero begins firing arrows while Sylar sneaks in through the side and manages to land an excellent Critical Hit + Sneak Attack bringing him down to 1 hitpoint after DR was applied. Finally Alexander managed to pierce him through the heart, kicking his feet out from underneath him and piercing him through the side of the head. 

We ended right here looking to pick up were we left off next Thursday.

GM's Notes.
I think this was a very successful first session, I had fun and my players had fun. Definitely looking forward to next week. I was worried when the werewolf almost dropped the paladin in a single hit, brought him down to a single HP. If the paladin dropped the fight would have gone on for MUCH longer as the others weren't equipped to breach its DR. It could have gone 50/50 after that. All in all, a nice challenge.


----------



## Morrus

Excellent! It sounds like you're having fun!


----------



## Crispy120286

Definately! Next week I'm planning on Memories of Brockendale. I'm expanding the castle quite a bit and adding In more haunts. I plan on ot being a truly haunting experience and tons of fun.


----------



## Fiddleback

Very cool.  I'm pleased the troll encounter went as it did and also pleased that at least someone stepped off the path in the moors.


----------



## Crispy120286

I am happy the troll encounter went that way as well. I was afraid the barbarian was going to outright attack it. There was a little bit of conflict out of game about why the paladin let it go free even after learning it killed people. His reasoning was that he isn't happy to let it free,  he knows it will be dangerous down the line, but it was defending an innocent child, and the child did not deserve to die. I can see the barbarians player view as well, it is evil and shouldn't live to continue its evil.


----------



## Fiddleback

And of course none of them know it might be useful down the road. 

I like to see a group thinking about what they are doing, though.  It'll come in handy as they go along.


----------



## Crispy120286

*Session 2*

Gozran 11 (continue)
They have successfully slain the werewolf. Suddenly it turns into a human, startling the adventurers. Nero wraps the body for a proper burial wanting to take the man back to town. Orson protests but quickly gives in, not wanting to put himself on Erastils bad side. Worried there may be more they make haste back towards Hengistbury. They arrive in the dead of night and head straight to the House of healing, which is also the Temple of Erastil. Alexander writes a military report to Brand detailing the events of the last two nights. Sylar delivers the letter and they all go to sleep and decide to meet up in the morning.

Gozran 12
They woke in the morning to meet up with one another. Nero oversee the burial of the  unnamed werewolf with his mother Lady Sybill Pemberton. Orson visited Rorus and sold the chainmail of the werewolf and got his own armor repaired. Orson asked if there was anything that he needed to be done, Rorus took this opportunity to hire him on as an escort for his shipment that was getting ready to leave tomorrow morning. Orson was eager to make a little gold so he went to tell the others. They returned to tell Rorus that they accept and they'll be down in the early morning. Alexander got his armor repaired and left. 
The rest of the evening went by uneventfully, aside from some talk in the tavern over a card game. Three Fingered Jake asked to join and entertained them with a story of a Haunted Castle a little ways to the north.

Gozran 13
In the early hours of the morning Orson was woken up by a knock on his door. Seven-foot Dan was there. He told Orson to meet Rorus within the hour at his forge. Orson gathered the rest of the adventurers and headed towards the forge. Rorus greeted them in his usual cheery self, with a frown and a hint of sarcasm. (They should be happy they have yet to meet his wife.) Rorus gives them the rundown of what is expected of them, to provide an escort up river to the edge of holdenshire and pass off the cargo at Borcester. This trip will take three days and for them to prepare for such. They gather up some supplies and food for the three day trip and plan on picking up more once they reach Borcester.
the adventurers introduce themselves to the bargemen and they were off. Nothing happened for the first 8 hours but in the early afternoon, from a seemingly innocent passing barge, arrows were set loose upon them! They found themselves with the opposing barge coming up beside them and being attacked my four human pirates and two goblin rangers. After a very difficult battle they looted what they could from their enemies and sunk their barge, burying them in the river. The rest of the evening and the next day went by uneventfully.

Gozran 15
They wake early in the morning and continue to sail downriver. By this time Sylar is fidgeting out of sheer boredom. So far he has carved an entire stick party of adventurers into the floor of the barge. But his boredom is soon alleviated when the barge becomes attacked once more, not by pirates but from beneath by seven lizard men! Coming up from beneath the barge they claw at the feet of the adventurers and attempt to drag them overboard. They manage to knock Alexander unconscious and drag Nero into the river. Orson manages to kill the Lizard Man that was pulling Nero underneath and brings him to safety. The last Lizard Man tried to escape but is slain as well.
That evening they make it safely to Borcester and assist in the unloading of the cargo. Looking for a place to stay for the evening the Cart Driver guides them to the local inn, The Lost Shepherd.

DM’s Notes: Another wonderful session. I made a few mistakes. Sylar was hiding among the cargo and i didn’t have every enemy roll perception to spot him, only the ones that were adjacent to him. 
My players really enjoyed the pirate encounter, complimenting me on the way i pulled it off. What i did was have the players on a 2x3 square barge going down the river (i pictured it as a large raft with a tent canopy on top). the pirates themselves also had an identical barge. one thing they liked was throughout the day I asked them to roll for the encounters. and let it go as it fell. every turn the players barge moved 2 squares up river and the pirates moved 10 feet towards them until they were able to tie the barged together and attack within melee range.


----------



## Morrus

It seems to be going well! Are you enjoying it?

Incidentally, Borcester is pronounced like other - real world - places, such as Worcester, spelled like that: Borster.


----------



## Crispy120286

I actually live in Worcester so it wasn't any different for me 

And I'm really enjoying it, its a ton of fun to run and i love the look on the players faces when they see a monster that way outmatches them.


----------



## Crispy120286

*Session 3*

Gozran 15 (continue)
That evening the adventurers stayed at the Lost Shepherd. Tired from the last few days they pay for rooms and get some rest. Alexander learning more about his abilities begins to wonder what is happening to him. "I do see fire, maybe Serenrae?" with this he falls asleep. Later that night he gets a flashback, He and his mentor with an army of knights and mages are heading towards Skill Mountain. The dragon appears overhead and starts slaughtering everyone. Alexander one of the last ones alive raises his shield as the dragon looms overhead and with a sharp intake of breath, breathes fire down upon the last survivor.
"Saerenrae?... " a voice says with a sigh. Time seems to have slown down, standing over Alexander is a tall human like creature with long feathery wings of crimson and an inner radiance that makes it difficult to look at. "Alexander Oathbound, you swore an oath of vengeance upon the dragon Cirothe and Ragathiel has answered. But you have much to learn. I come to bestow another gift upon you, But next time... I will take something away". With this he grabs hold of Alexander's shield arm. The whole tavern is awoken by the scream of pain as Alexander is woken in a fiery sweat, a large burn on his forearm. Nero, Slyar, and Orson enter to see what all the commotion is. Alexander has a large burn on his forearm in the shape of a crimson feathery wing. Nero realizes this is the symbol of Ragathiel. They grab a quick bite to eat, Alexander a strong drink, and they go back to bed.


Gozran 16
They wake around 11am, up late from their ordeal and midnight snack. As they are eating brunch and Orson wishing something interesting might happen. Three adventurers , Andrew Nemeth, Old Jovan, and Mossad enter the inn. They start yelling curses at one individual in the corner "Thy and steal from us Bluestone?". the Andrew grabs a mug from the counter and throws it at the man, badly missing and spraying Orson with mead. A single tear falls down his cheek as he happily hops onto the table and tackles the man, the rest of the patrons fed up with this adventuring party get up and join the barfight. In the chaotic scene Bluestone manages to cast glitterdust blinding most the the tavern and escapes. 
Once the dust clears the rival adventurers see staying here is pointless and they escape, only to be chased down by Orson who has now drawn his great sword. Midway down the street they turn and draw their own weapons and prepare to fight back. During the fight Alexander attempts to break it up by pulling Orson away but Orson trips him in the process. Orson falls, as well as Andrew Nemeth. Sylar manages to greatly wound Old Jovan and Alexander surrenders. Nero pulls Orson out of the fight. Mossad and Old Jovan take Andrew and they walk off.
Orson and Alexander get into a fight with one another. Orson believes that one should NEVER take one out of the fight as it puts your side at a tactical disadvantage. If Orson would die in combat that would be an honorable death, for dieing in battle is the ONLY way one should die. Despite all attempts for Alexander to stop the fight as it was happening, the rival adventurers did not relent. Orson forsake Alexander as a companion and took off towards Thornbury, Nero chased after. Alexander and Sylar stayed in Borcester.
Wanting to get to the bottom of what happened, Sylar and Alexander look for Bluestone. after some groans of "Not Again...", the manage to convince the locals that they only want to help. They manage to track Bluestone down to a barn about a mile outside of town. He isn't very good at hiding himself and Sylar found him pretty quickly. Bluestone tells them he was once a companion to the three others but they found a magic item. They all argued as to who would get it when Bluestone took it himself and made a run for it, he wasn't getting the respect he deserved and was bullies mostly by the group. Bluestone says the item is in a cave, a little north of Thornbury. They set out for Thornbury.


Gozran 17
Most of the day is spend traveling. Orson and Nero make it to Thornbury midday and spend the rest of it at Denhews Pub n' Grub. Orson meets Yara Bloodclaw, she sees Orson is down and they get to talking. Offering him some guidance along the way. He decides to meditate on it. That evening Sylar and Alexander arrive. They meet the others at the Pub. Orson is still ignoring Alexander. Sylar tells of the information he found about the magic item and Bluestone and that its located in a cave to the north. Overhearing this Albert Wright joins the conversation telling them they should go there right now. He tells them of a large creature roaming the countryside eating stray sheep and other animals there, he wants to capture it but needs their help. They agree and decide to set out in the morning.
Orson and Alexander settle their differences and Orson head buts Alex calling them even.


Gozran 18
Today the weather turns to slight overcast. Orson determines that tomorrow it is going to rain. Early morning they head back to Hengistbury. Remembering they were owed some gold they met up with Rorus and got paid, they replenished their supplies and continues to the Wizards Tower. Hunch-back Roland told them of what to get and they split up. Nero and Orson went to find Freya, Sylar and Alexander went to get the Sand. By the time Nero and Orson got back to the others, Alex managed to toss out two buckets of sand but they finally got the sand they needed. Freya led them to the grove in the Forest and they managed to pick the Roses and went back to Roland. It looked good enough and he brought them to his master. an hour later Roland comes back and gives them the vials. They meets up with Albert and examine the holding facilities he has made. They head north past the castle and finally see the cave entrance. Noticing the Chimera, Albert lets our a "Crikey!" and everyone gets into position. They manage to put it to sleep on the third turn and they tie it up and cart it back to town. Albert Wright pays them and they plan on heading back to the cave tomorrow to retrieve Bluestones magic item and give it to the other adventurers to get them off Bluestones back.

GM Notes:
My players absolutely loved Freya. the running joke of the evening was she was so sweet, they began getting cavities. I got a lot of compliments on how she was played. I have the feeling they'll see more of her as time goes on.

As for the Paladin and the Barbarian, I wasnt sure why the Paladin tried to pull the Barbarian away from the fight when they continues to hit him even when he was on the ground. Also being a follower of the Diety of Vengeance and Duty, I would have joined in a driven them off. But not look to kill them or put my own ally in danger. How should I handle this as a GM or let it develope in game?


----------



## Crispy120286

I need advice. In the quest Troublemakers, my heroes have already defeated the rival adventurers. If they encounter them again and defeat them a second time, do they gain EXP again?


----------



## Morrus

Crispy120286 said:


> I need advice. In the quest Troublemakers, my heroes have already defeated the rival adventurers. If they encounter them again and defeat them a second time, do they gain EXP again?




Sure! I can't think of any good reason not to award them XP.


----------



## Crispy120286

*Session 4*

*Gozran19*
Theheroes awake to the sound of thunder and raining. They decide to head past thecastle and back to the cave to retrieve the Magic Item Bluestone mentioned inhopes to give it back to the adventurers to stop pursuing Bluestone. Our heroesfinally reach the cave surrounded by charred grounds from the Chimera. Theyenter the cave and notice a light source up ahead. Slowly making their way upto investigate. Around the corner they see the three adventurers theyencountered earlier, Andrew Nemeth, Old Jovan, and Mossad, with Bluestone boundin ropes. Andrew notices Orson and calles out “Oh the half-breed comes back toplay!”. Orson not liking the sight of Bluestone imprisoned for what he believeswas nothing wrong, draws his greatsword and charges. The battle is a close onebut soon the only one standing is Old Jovan, he surrenders. Alexander knowsthis man is evil and sentences him to death*. Alexander gives Old Jovan a swiftand painless execution. Orson pleased with the battle and seeing as the enemiesdied honorably in battle he buries them. Bluestone decided to head out on his own, not wanting to stick around here for much longer. He mentioned they might meet him somewhere to the east Having burnt a lot of resources theygo back to Hengistbury, trade in for new supplies, and rest up for the evening.

*Gozran20*
Earlyon this foggy morning they head northward towards the castle of Brockendale.Coming up the hill, they reach a long staircase heading up towards the castle.Orson notices spider webs scattered across the ground. Coming up the bridge andtowers that were fully encased in webs, six large spiders attacked! Orson getspoisoned but they manage to drive them off. 

Reachingthe courtyard Nero gets hit with a bucket followed by “Get out! Get out! Getout!” and every door in the courtyard slamming shut. Nero overcome by fearmakes a run for it. The others catch up and help calm him down. Back to thecourtyard Alexander states that he only wishes to help. The door to the mainentrance opens slowly. They enter and the kitchen door opens. Upon entering thekitchen they are overcome with a most foul odor. After being attacked by aslime crawler they search the area and find a journal belonging to a womannamed Eleanor.  Reading it they find outshe became pregnant from an affair with a previous lord Pemberton and shefeared she was going be imprisoned. The journal abruptly ends there. Theyimmediately head to the prison. Searching the many cells they find a notewrapped inside one of the rusted metal bread frames. The note is to herstillborn son. Sudden Eleanor appears in the door way and tells them the restof her story. She was tried as a witch by Lady Pemberton for seducing LordPemberton. The morning follow her stillbirth she was executed. Enraged theyimmediately headed back towards Hengistbury keep to speak to the current Lordand Lady Pemberton.

They reach the keep. In the courtyard Ariadne is speaking to Lady Pemberton. Ariadnesmiles and waves to Alexander. She walks over to talk to him, telling him ofhow she's looking forward to the summer festival. Alexander asks her if she isfree for the evening and if she would like to take a walk with him. With herface bright red, she accepts. They look to Lady Pemberton and tells her theyneed to talk to her. Nero tells his parents the tragic story of Eleanor.Shocked by the story, they write her a writ of pardon of any crimes.
Backat Brockendale castle Alexander formally announces Nero Dia Pemberton who thenreads the writ aloud. They feel calmness then in the breeze a note lands attheir feet with the words "Thank You.". They continue to explore thecastle and finally find the bedroom, they find the scabbard underneath the bedcovered in a thick layer of dust. Taking what they came to find they head backtowards the keep. Upon speaking to Lord and Lady Pemberton again they tell ofhow the helped Eleanor rest in peace and give Lord Pemberton his scabbard back.Never thinking he would ever see the scabbard in his life, Lord and LadyPemberton  awards each of them thePemberton Crest.

*GM'sNotes:* Alexander is a paladin of Ragathiel. LG Deity of Chivalry, Duty, andVengeance. Very hot under the collar but is still a good person, if not quickto anger. In regards to the execution of Old Jovan we looked up and came upwith a list of tenants for Ragathiel. This one stood out in regards to evil andsurrendered enemies, "Should someone cry quarter but be already sentencedto death, I shall inform them of their upcoming execution so they may betterprepare themselves when I strike. Should the judgment not yet be final, I willstay my hand until I know whether it is right to cut the thread holding thesword of right over them or to extend my hand and lift them up as aninnocent." Old Jovan was in fact evil and could not be innocent so heslain him. I'm not sure anyone else philosophical  thoughts on this but I'm curious on what youthink.

Anotherthing, I'm really enjoying getting the PC's attacked to Ariadne. Orson andSylar kind of make fun of Alexander for being an awkward teenager in thepresence of Ariadne (they're both 16). But they do get along quite well withBrand Torek, Always joining them for a drink every night at the tavern.Definitely going to push their buttons when they see what is in store for them!


----------



## Crispy120286

They reached Level 3 last session. I'm thinking one more mission and sending them off to Act 2. Gonna start running in a few hours, really looking forward to it. Excellent adventure Morrus!


----------



## Crispy120286

*Session 5*

*Gozran 20(Continued)*
That evening theadventurers head to the tavern for some much needed dinner. Alexander thenmeets Ariadne and walks along the riverbank. He walks her home and she giveshim a kiss on the cheek goodnight. He smiles but is torn, he really likes thisgirl but is betrothed to some noble woman whom he has yet to meet. He puts itfrom his mind. The others chuckle and poke fun at Alexander,  asking why he didn't take her behind thebarn. Alex being a bit naïve didn't know how to answer.

*Gozran 21*
Alexander is wokenup to a knock at his door. Its Ariadne! She tells him to get the others andmeet Brand immediately. The adventures gather at brands and he informs themthat a pickpocket that was being held in Hengistbury's only cell has escaped.Her name is Tila and her only distinguishing feature is her bright red hair. 

They immediately setout in search of her. They track her past the river, north along the farmlandsand past the forest, avoiding the many traps she placed, until they meet her bya large canyon attempting to sabotage a rope bridge. 

Orson chargesstraight for her causing her to abandon her sabotage attempt and run. Orson,the fastest of the group catches up to her quickly, Sylar right behind, andAlexander and Nero shortly after. Tila turns to confront her chasers, drawing adagger and short sword. She attacks Orson and runs off again. Orson stalls andasks her why she is running, what was her crime? Not getting an answer out ofher and seeing her dart off again he charges and attacks, taking her down witha well placed crit! Accidentally decapitating her. Nero, upset that Tila waskilled. He wanted to bring her back alive to serve the rest of her sentence. Hewraps her body up tightly and they transport her back to Hengistbury.

Upon their return toHengistbury they are met with a crowd gathered around the small church ofErastil. Lady Pembertons carriage is tethered outside. inside, they found Brandlying on a bed, a black arrow sticking out of his leg. He tells them the Koboldsgot Ariadne! Lady Pemberton tells them to go in search of her and return whenthey have any information. Immediately they set out in search of them. Theadventurers track them down river to an abandoned farm house. Inside they findthe Kobolds. Killing all but one, Orson interrogated him. They learn that thegirl was taken because Ciroth wants the virgins of the countryside to bebrought to skull mountain for sacrifices. Ariadne is already half the way toSkull Mountain being carried by Flying Kobolds. Empty handed and furious, Theyhead back to Hengistbury Keep to meet with Lady Pemberton. 

Lord and LadyPemberton, saddened by the news of Ariadne's kidnapping, asks the Adventurersto find her. Find her and slay the dragon Ciroth that has been plaguing thecountryside for so many generations. They gladly accept and Lord Pembertongives Orson Dragonbane, his great sword. 

*Gozran 22*
Early in the morningthe Wizard Sirkesalo identifies everyone's magic items before they begin to setout on their journey. They purchase some gear, and prep for the long tripeastward. Lord and Lady Pemberton along with the towns folk gather up enough suppliesto get them started. They are given a large cart, two oxen, and enough supplypacks and tool kits to get them ready for at least a few days. They leave townfor the last time. 

*Gozran 23*
They meet a Cattleherder along the road, he chats with them for a few then continues onward.

*Gozran 24*
Uneventful day

*Gozran 25*
Mid day they comealong a Merchant Caravan of four carriages, led by a Dwarf. The merchantswarned them about the orcs and bandits to the east, that they have been gettingvery bold lately and he fears something may be happening soon. Orson got intoan argument with him about Orcs and the two began insulting each other untilthe guards stepped in, and Alexander stopping Orson. Both parties went theirseparate ways but unhappy at the outcome. That night they found themselves backin Borcester. They decided to spend the night in the Lost Shepherd.

*Gozran 26*
In the evening astheir trip was winding down the were met with five riders on Horseback. Tellingthem to halt and demanding a 50gp toll each for travel along Valclav's road.Alexander questioned this saying that no one owns the road only to have the menlaugh and draw weapons. That was the last straw for the Adventurers and theymanaged to take out the leader causing the four others to run and escape.Alexander took the leaders horse as his own.

*Gozran 27*
Early in the morningthey came across a small Roadside Inn. They didn’t stay for long, just grabbedsome breakfast and left.

*Gozran 28*
Early morning afterthey set off they passed a family of Halflings who were on their way toHoldenshire. The Halflings spoke of their home constantly coming under siegefrom the Orcish tribes to the north and that they have been receivingassistance from human bandits. Orson still not wanting to hear anything ill ofan Orc begins to taunt and insult the Halflings. Alexander has to pull him awayagain and the family continues onward towards Holdenshire.

*GM Notes:*
All in all a funsession, they finally finished act 1 and onward to act 2. Orson in my opinionisn't play CG very much. Definitely closer to CN. Generally he is just a bullyand pretty much an @$$hole to everyone he meet. I need to talk to him about that. Looking forward to tomorrows session.


----------



## Crispy120286

Who reads this?


----------



## Fiddleback

Me.


----------



## Morrus

I do, too.


----------



## Crispy120286

Great. I'm glad I have people reading. Next session is coming soon. We played yesterday, it just needs to be written up. Any feedback or suggestions? How are your games going?


----------



## Crispy120286

*Session 6*

Sorry i'm a bit late on this. just been a little busy. I should have session 7 later on today if all goes as planned.

Gozran 29
Our adventuers reachBlackford in mid afternoon. Weary from the week long trip, the ask around for agood place to stay. After asking around to a few weary towns folks they learned that Blackford is home to three Inns.The Bull and the Horn, The Serpent, and The Siren. The Bull and he Horn isknown for its regular bar fights and gambling, The Serpent is both an Inn and aBrothel, and the Siren has the best entertainment in town with its residentbards. Orson and Sylar look to one another and nod. "The Serpent!"they say in unison. Alexander shifts uncomfortably but goes along with it as hewould rather the group not split up overnight. At the Serpent, Nero quietlyslips off to bring the carriage to the stables. Sylar grudgingly follows Neroto make sure he will be okay. They head to the nearest stables but areuncomfortable with the setup so they decide not to. Back at the Serpent, Orsonis partaking in the local wenches. Alexander wants nothing to do with this.When Nero and Slyar return saying they didn’t like the Stables, Alexander takesthis time to go look for a different stables to keep their belongings. Nerofollows Alexander. Alex finds a decent stables along the northern border ofBlackford. They all rest up at the Serpent and for the rest of the eveningOrson attempted to get Alexander to sleep with a woman. He proved unsuccessfulbut did manage to get a woman into Nero's bed.


Gozran 30
Early that morningAlexander heads north to pay for the stables for another night. He decides totake his horse to get shoed so he begings looking for a blacksmith. The townresidents direct him to the local forge. Today its run by a young apprenticenamed Garret Smithson. Garret at it turns out is a member of the resistance.Alexander agrees to meet them at nightfall. 

Alexander noticesblack smoke rising in the distance. He runs to investigate. Turning the cornerhe notices a few men on horseback tossing lit torches onto the house ofhealing. Immediately he jumps into action and chases off the bandits. Orson,Sylar, and Nero catch up with Alex and begin to rescue the injured trappedinside the burning building. They get help from a few watching residents whoare unhappy with their current situation. Luckily no one was injured.

Later that nightthey meet with a few of the resistance members in a hidden area in the city.The adventurers agree that liberating the city would be the best course ofaction to breaking the alliance between the bandits, orcs, and goblins. Theydecide to begin by gaining the peoples trust, by showing them through examplethat there is life after the bandits occupation.

Gozran 31
That day as theywere walking through the town one of the priestesses came up to the Adventurersand begged for their help again. The bandits were attacking the church! Runningas fast as they could to the church. Upon coming up to the church they hear themen inside demanding the people denounce the false gods and start worshippingOrcs instead. Having none of this Orson charges into the group of bandits. Theothers rush in and start to combat the bandits. In very little time they manageto dispatch the bandits without any lasting damage to the people.


----------

